# Signature UI Modified



## jaybird0827 (Jan 7, 2008)

Has "Edit Signature" been changed going forward so as to disallow the ability to include an image in the signature?

I noticed on Friday 01/04/2008 that the image I had in my signature

[IMG]http://www.iconbazaar.com/animals/birds/bluejay_1a.gif

instead of showing the picture it showed the URL http://www.iconbazaar.com/animals/birds/bluejay_1a.gif of the image location. 

I went to my CP to troubleshoot and I noticed two things:
1) The IMG tag no longer working
2) The image icon no longer on the toolbar.

I posted this question Saturday 01/05/2008 in another thread. I don't think it's my temporary internet files because these get cleared daily.

Question still unanswered - serves me right for trying to squeeze it into a dying thread.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2008)

Jay -- Check out this thread.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, Rich disabled it. The images in sigs were degrading server performance, I think.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I should have read more carefully.

Good move, Rich.


----------

